# Techniques For Eliminating Carrier Sheet Marks



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

One approach to eliminating marks left by the carrier sheet is to use a heat transfer material that allows for a quick, fast-tack application. After applying the first layer of vinyl, heat apply the second layer with the suggested fast-tack application of 2-5 seconds and remove the carrier. This helps to reduce the time the carrier lays over the first vinyl layer and reduces the imprint. Cover and press for the recommended application for a durable finish. 

Another technique often used is to place a cover sheet over the completed design after it has been applied and press it at the same temperature for an additional 10 seconds. As long as the extra time is minimal, it shouldn’t affect the vinyl.

Courtney Kubitza, Sales and Business Development Manager, Stahls’, St. Clair Shores, MI


----------

